

Introducing the Inaugural Soweto Innovation Week - techieinafrica
http://us10.campaign-archive1.com/?u=46f231475de8717bf67546d8d&id=f35f6ddcfc&e=958fb6b5e6

======
techieinafrica
@Oneweekwonder - Many conferences are held weekly in South Africa, latest
being the Mining Indaba with Tony Blair as speaker. All conferences go ahead
without interruption because contingency measures are put in place. Load
shedding and generators are not unique to Soweto or the Soweto Theatre.

------
techieinafrica
@kabouseng - Don't comment on things and a country you have very little
knowledge og lest you stick your foot in your mouth.

------
oneweekwonder
\- How will load shedding affect this conference?

\- Does the Theatre have generators?

I find it funny and sad that a technology and digital conference is held in a
country that can not even keep its power on, a basic need for digital
technology.

~~~
antoinevg
You are referring, I presume, to the technology conferences held in California
during the early 2000's?

~~~
oneweekwonder
No, but why do you believe so?

